# re-molding boots?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can get them remolded but if I remember correctly thats not a liner that does much when heated up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think redoing the heat molding will help. All the heat molding does is speed up the break-in time, and break-in is just the first part of packing out. Once they're packed out you can't really reset the foam. You can however use 3rd party foam to remold the parts of the boot that are getting loose. I've used close cell foam in all of my last several pairs of boots to extend their lives. Something like this is cheap, easy to shape, and won't absorb water if your boots start getting wet. Once my boots start feeling packed out, I cut some pretty rudimentary j-bars, and a couple shims about 1/4 inch thick. After I get the fit right, and figure out where I want them, I duct tape or glue them on the outside of the liner. I usually put a small shim right on the back of the heel behind my achilles tendon, and a larger thicker shim (about 2" x 4") on the shin right at the instep. If I get it right, the boots will feel better than new, and I can always add/shave more when that gets packed out.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you can indeed remould to put new contours and dents in places that currently have none; but it won't take away the dents / compressions that already exist.

by and large tho, remoulding of even new booties is something of a sales gimmick so any difference enjoyed will be minimal. spend you time buying thicker socks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ I would expect an answer from a dumb ass like you.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ I would expect an answer from a dumb ass like you.


damn u got at him bad :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

DJ FroZone said:


> damn u got at him bad :cheeky4:


what can i say...? he fears me.
little doggies always yap the loudest.

as if proof were needed, my post merely agreed with his, but with added info that mouldable liners are rarely very effective anyways.

some prefer to 'avenge' than help. its the 'cup half empty POV. such is life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> what can i say...? he fears me.
> little doggies always yap the loudest.
> 
> as if proof were needed, my post merely agreed with his, but with added info that mouldable liners are rarely very effective anyways.
> ...




You guys are funny  I always enjoy clever witticism


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> what can i say...? he fears me.
> little doggies always yap the loudest.
> 
> as if proof were needed, my post merely agreed with his, but with added info that mouldable liners are rarely very effective anyways.
> ...


Actually the only thing you agreed with is that his specific boot shouldn't be remolded. That liner is crap and heating it up is only going to deteriorate it more and lessen its life. 

What you stated that you think its a crock of shit that heat moldable liners work. If this was the case why do Vans, 32, Ride, K2 all offer heat moldable intuition liners. Why is it that 90% of ski boots are recommended to be heat molded? Why is it that a company like Intuition solely exists to make after market heat moldable liners. While you might not comprehend what is actually happening during this heating process it does not mean that it doesn't work or rarely works. I suggest you read your own signature and comprehend it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr Avenger. as is your standard, you presume much and know little. perhaps you should remain within your sphere of comfort and stick to telling 12 year old why you are so damned awesome?

i have looked into the technology of boot liners and foot beds etc because i have enjoyed both the benefits of a well fitting boot and the consequences of a painful one. from speaking to manufacurers such as Vans UK and techies in stores who heat mould day in day out, in several countries, and who are undoubtedly more experienced (and less vitriolic) than yourself, heat moulding can expedite the compression of the liners to a person's foot contours.

but as this process occurs anyway, it is a gimmick. and because the simple pressure applied by a person's mass is so much greater than the resistence offered by the material forming the liner, these contours of comfort are immediately made anyway. it is this exact same principle which sees you adviceon correct sizing due to 'packing out'.

believe your own sales pitch if you like, but my boots need heat treatng to allow me to ride, about as much as my buttocks need a padded seat before i can poop; and there are companys who solely exist to make after market bog seats too! do you now feel constipated?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As I recall you were the one that had to ask me about help with your Vans. So should I help you take your foot out of your mouth or would you like to remove it yourself?

There are so many different foams on the market. Its not universal and that is why you fail to comprehend what is going on. I will remind you that you didn't even know how a boot was supposed to fit till myself and another had to ingrain it into your over sized melon. If what your saying is true then how come if you buy a true intuition liner it has no form to it and can't even be put in a boot until its heated up? Care to enlighten me on that one? Like I have said before you should sit down and shut the fuck up and let the people that do this for a living talk because you're making yourself look further incompetant. Let alone who wants to take advice from a guy that rides 10 days a year vs a guy that lives 10 minutes from a mountain? Now perhaps if the said original poster was asking advice on politics about a country you can't even live in you might have a ground to stand on.

So I will say it again read your own signature and then shut the fuck up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll take a dozen of them thar after market padded "Bog" seats please... gotta have em... arse heat moldable.

Heat molding and custom footbeds work for the extremely hard to fit. They also work for Joe Sixpack too.

Heat molding does happen by itself, but for those of us who have painful hot spot area's, pre-molding before riding is preferable to break in/packout painful riding.

I for one believe in pre molding.. because it works for me.

Seek and ye shall find what works for You! Peace be with you brothers.. Tis the season for anticipation and the Joyous times to come. Peace on earth.

"We need to heed the words of Dalai lama, Or atleast the words of your mama"

Franti.

Oh, I have worked in shoppe's I would not recommend re-heat molding any used boots, generally speaking.....but, All generalizations are false....Including this one.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh dear, such tetchiness. still labouring under the delusion that profanity is the best response? one day you will learn Mr avenger.:thumbsdown:

in the meantime, you memory seems addled. altho you have threadjacked this topic in an effort to self promote and fluff your ego, i never actually asked you for anything with regard to anything. 

in fact my only assistance came from another forum member providing me with Vans contact details. if my memory serves, you were so generous, you never offered anything of any value at all.... aside from your usual efforts in cry baby-isms.

point is, with boots (as per international politics not that that has anything to do with anything in here), what i share is wisdom born from experience. personal and valuable experience.

you meanwhile, seem to award yourself stripes on the basis of being a commission slave to the brands, where each boot is 'just another boot' and each person 'is just another customer'.

but yes, your proximity to the mountains makes so much more vital your curse laced posts than anything i have experienced in mutliple countries over multiple years, with multiple products. *sarc*

i, like the original poster, are consumers with vested interests in good info. 
you meanwhile, are a shop assistant who makes money out of people like us, thru sales pitch.

it comes down to matters of trust and credability. and yet you prefer to tell people to 'shut the fuck up'? Oh dear.:laugh:


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Damn, were you two ever married at one time?.....:laugh:
> 
> Just a friendly nudge here; back down on the personal jabs at each other before it goes too far. I think you both have valid points based on personal as well as professional experience. I think Paolo is correct with a lot of the foam liners, that heat molding simply lessens the break in period and is more of a convenience than a necessity.
> 
> ...



Hell yes!
we are snowboarders...
we're supposed to be throwing snowballs at the fat skiers.
not fighting eachother.
brand hate is such fourth grade shit.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

no brand hate in here (thus far).

and as for slights and jabs being thrown.... if anything i have said is untrue, then i shall issue an apology free of limitation.

meanwhile it is worth noting, that before panties became waded, Mr Avenger and myself effectively agreed!


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> no brand hate in here (thus far).
> 
> and as for slights and jabs being thrown.... if anything i have said is untrue, then i shall issue an apology free of limitation.
> 
> meanwhile it is worth noting, that before panties became waded, Mr Avenger and myself effectively agreed!


a big hooray.
i still like the idea of throwing snowballs at fat skiers.
but whatever keeps the peace here on the forums.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

SummitAtSnoq said:


> i still like the idea of throwing snowballs at fat skiers.


such things are a given; if not actually obligatory!

but why be content with targeting just the portly?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

her boots immediately made me thing of imperial walkers










i guarantee; if she ever crosses over to the sideways slide, she will own Flow binders!


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> This has "target" written all over it....:laugh:


White room is more like it.
Then yelling obscenities.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> oh dear, such tetchiness. still labouring under the delusion that profanity is the best response? one day you will learn Mr avenger.:thumbsdown:


 I swear like a drunken sailor daily, fuck is an adjective, verb, noun, pronoun, and just about anything you can think of with me. It is the vernacular that I use it is a part of who I am. 



PaoloSmythe said:


> in the meantime, you memory seems addled. altho you have threadjacked this topic in an effort to self promote and fluff your ego, i never actually asked you for anything with regard to anything.


My ego yes because I oh so much care what someone that I will never meet thinks of me. More so the only thing I care about is people giving shitty advice about something they know nothing about.





PaoloSmythe said:


> point is, with boots (as per international politics not that that has anything to do with anything in here), what i share is wisdom born from experience. personal and valuable experience.
> 
> you meanwhile, seem to award yourself stripes on the basis of being a commission slave to the brands, where each boot is 'just another boot' and each person 'is just another customer'.
> 
> but yes, your proximity to the mountains makes so much more vital your curse laced posts than anything i have experienced in mutliple countries over multiple years, with multiple products. *sarc*


 I'm going to say that your experience with gear is very small. Actually highly small. If you want to play the game of who has more hands on knowledge and has ridden more gear and knows more I'm willing to step into the ring. Infact I give you an open invite to try and prove what I have to say is wrong. But remember this what you do for a recreational past time is a lifestyle with me. 



PaoloSmythe said:


> i, like the original poster, are consumers with vested interests in good info.
> you meanwhile, are a shop assistant who makes money out of people like us, thru sales pitch.
> 
> it comes down to matters of trust and credability. and yet you prefer to tell people to 'shut the fuck up'? Oh dear.:laugh:


 One of the key tasks of my job is to feed through all the bull shit that companies throw at me to find what is a solid and not so solid product. With boots that becomes a bit harder as everyone has their spin on things. When it comes to heat molding it is something that should be done and not because it just speeds up the break in process. More and more boots every year are getting rid of having a stock shape and going with one that has no shape at all. Reason for this is 10 to 15 minutes of heating it at 250 Degrees F will make the foam maliable and mold it directly to the users foot. So after going through the whole trial and error of trying on boots to see what works they can then have a boot molded just for them. This is especially true since more and more companies are using Intuition foam, a foam that is meant to be heated up far past the 110 to maybe 120 degrees of heat your body will generate in the boots. Brands like 32, K2, and Ride for example do this to give a more solid fit. Granted there are foams that shouldn't be heat molded like what DC and Salomon. Their foam is a lesser quality foam and if heated up will decay faster. Lesser quality foam is also found in lower end boots, but these are more or less designed to have OTB fits. A Wham bam thank you mam out the door and on the slopes for the 5 days of the year they will ride. Companies like Nitro are trying to utilize an OTB fit from their highest end down to the lowest end, while this will work with probably around 50% of their clientle there will still be a need to mold. So I ask you this how many boots have you fit in your lifetime? How many snowboard boots have you owned since you started riding? By Thanksgiving day here in the states I will have fit over 200 people from the start of September. This will be my 11th year in a shop and while everyone can believe that I'm selling hype I sell what actually works and its indicitive in the fact that I'm not just working in a shop for a few seasons this is my career choice. I will also be furthering my boot fitting education by going to specifically designed boot fitting schools. Everything I've learned from Ski boot fitting I've taken to snowboard boot fitting. 


Now remolding for a boot that is rubbing isn't going to fix the problem if its rubbing its more indicitive that the liner has packed out and remolding won't do anything, infact the liner should be taken out and the areas of problem should be assessed to see what can be fixed. Generally when its rubbing the liner is so packed out its going to be impossible to fix and a new boot is more than likely needed. If it is fixable then after market foam needs to be added in the form of Butterfly wraps, J bars, or some custom made piece. Let alone the stench from remolding is horrible and should only be done in a well ventilated area.

So I will say it again read your own signature.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Still bickering like an old couple you two...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He wouldn't spoon.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Just meet up at a mountain somewhere and race.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

... or meet up at a mountain somewhere and rochambeau.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Race? Do you think I'm the kind of person that would wear a spandex unitard and race? Racing is for lame ass hard booters and stupid people that think Nastar is cool.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Race? Do you think I'm the kind of person that would wear a spandex unitard and race? Racing is for lame ass hard booters and stupid people that think Nastar is cool.


Think you meant Nascar.
and i hate it.
and i like racing
and i don't ski.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

No he meant Nastar wich is a recreation alpine race group.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> No he meant Nastar wich is a recreation alpine race group.


oh.
well.
then i might shutup then.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

SummitAtSnoq said:


> oh.
> well.
> then i might shutup then.



OK Just sayin'


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I swear like a drunken sailor daily, fuck is an adjective, verb, noun, pronoun, and just about anything you can think of with me. It is the vernacular that I use it is a part of who I am.


well in this respect, we are pretty similar. but if you sometimes wish to be considered to be something more than a 'drunken sailor', it can benefit you to abstain from such preferred 'vernacular'. 



> My ego yes because I oh so much care what someone that I will never meet thinks of me.


hhmm mesthinx you be sarcastic. or maybe not:



> remember this what you do for a recreational past time is a lifestyle with me....
> By Thanksgiving day here in the states I will have fit over 200 people from the start of September.... This will be my 11th year in a shop... this is my career choice. I will also be furthering my boot fitting education by going to specifically designed boot fitting schools.


of course i am just slapping yer bawls you lil ego maniac!:cheeky4:

as much as you might feel smug when telling me to read my own signature.... this is no longer relevent when considering boot issues, as i now DO understand. 

i'll not remind you that we essentially agreed in our initial responses to this thread, but i will air gratitude for your expanding my awareness on the efforts being taken by manufacturers to make this heat moulding 'gimmick' into one of integral value.

and so thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

